# KILE does not show icons



## gianD748 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dear All,

I have installed kile and I have obtained the message that you can see in the attached file kile.zip.

When I run it, the terminal shows a long list of warnings that is collected in the attached file kileOPEN.zip.

The result is that kile works but not properly in the sense that it does not show icons so it is quite difficult to use commands and insert symboles.

I have to update all the packages that are marked in the kile.zip or there is a smarter solution? 

Could anyone help me?

PS. In the /usr/ports/UPDATING file there is a suggestion that is quite old (2006) that for the moment I do not take into account. My SO is FreeBSD7.2+KDE3.5 (in DesktopBSD distro) that is more recent that the upcited updating suggestion. Should i follow that suggestion anyway?????

many thanks

gian


----------



## OH (Oct 12, 2010)

If you can't find a package for version 2.0.3_1, then yes, you have a lot of rebuilding to do.

Please note that zipping your logfiles is not a good way to get your problem looked at. Also note that this is not the DesktopBSD forum


----------



## gianD748 (Oct 12, 2010)

*thanks*

First of all I thank you for the suggestion that confirms to me that I have still a lot of rebuild to do.

For the way to present my questions: if you have better suggestions than use a zip file, please let me know.

Finally, I would stress that my SO is FreeBSD+kde3.5. Instead of installing the two components separately I have done all in one shot with DesktopBSD. This does not change the fact that , excuseme, my SO is still FreeBSD 7.2. 

Thus I do no understand your statement at all.

Many thank anyway.

gian


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2010)

"Excuse me", but did you actually *read* http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290 and what it says about (sometimes big) differences between FreeBSD and these derivative systems which may result in bad or even destructive advice? Note that DesktopBSD has released a *customised* combination of FreeBSD/KDE, which may require a different way of handling your problem.


----------



## gianD748 (Oct 22, 2010)

*re*

Hi,

Following your advice I tried to use the DesktopBSD forum.

*Result*: all forums are locked and when I wrote to the administrators, none answered to me. No persons in the forum.

Instead, all the suggestions that I have received from BSD forum were helpful and permitted to me to use my laptop.

I have checked all the links that you suggested and I agree that DesktopBSD is somehow different than just kde3.5+FreeBSD7.2. Nevertheless, I assure you that the system behaves like it was just kde3.5+FreeBSD7.2!

So therefore, please, let me ask help in this forum that I appreciate a lot.

Many thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2010)

Since you already tried the proper forum, it is not disallowed to ask questions here, so long as you are aware of the possible dangers.


----------

